# It's the Little things...



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I know this is a silly thing to be happy about...but it made my heart sing!

Most of you know Tango's story, but for those who don't, here is a (very) brief background:

Tango is my precious girl. She's somewhere around 11, or 12, or maybe even 13. We really don't know. She was a breeding dog in a puppy mill and when I got her had never been outside her crate. Her hair was full of....stuff....and she had to be completely shaved down.

She came to live with me in 2005 and has slowly been discovering she is a dog ever since.

Little things, slowly over time, have come out. She will always be afraid and skittish, but now walks proud with her tail up. She barks at the mailman. She is no longer afraid of grass, or the doggie door. She has the most awesome personality!

OK, that wasn't as brief as I was planning. But I'm very proud of my little girl.

So, on to the good news. Her hair was (accidentally) trimmed a couple of months ago (the groomer trimmed the wrong dog). Her hair is finally starting to grow back out. The top of her head isn't quite long enough to pull up yet, but it is long enough that she needs it pinned away from her eyes. So I've had it up in barrettes the past couple of weeks.

This morning, I was putting her hair up in her barrettes. I was talking to her and brushing her as always. I put in one barrette, but the other just would not cooperate. No matter what I did, it was lopsided or too loose or too tight. So I adjusted it multiple times. My precious little girl didn't wiggle or fidget even once. But.....here's the really awesome part....

She got sick of me fiddling with her head. She looked up at me with her big brown eyes, and WHIMPERED!!!! Soft, barely audible, short little whimpers. I swear, it was the cutest thing I think I've ever heard!!!

She has never done that before. It took her years to bark. Took her even longer to growl. And now she will whimper. My heart just melted. I finished her barrette, let her down, and gave her a BIG havanese treat!

I'm soooo happy......


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww sweet story. They just really pull on the old heart-string don't they!
She deserved that treat!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is the little things and it takes a very special person to really understand how big the little things can be. Puppy mill babies many take years to get to one place, but they get there in their own time. It's wonderful she has a home with you and you remember to delight is the small gifts.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that! After having her for three years, Abby has just started making little whining noises when she wants something! Never barked at anything but the doorbell either until just the last few months so progress has been slow but so exciting when it happens!

Congratulations! And thanks for being so lovingly patient with Tango! They sure are worth it, aren't they?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a heartwarming story...I so glad she found a wonderful "furever" home with you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tango is very lucky to have you as a mom!:hug:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am sort of a emotional wreck right now and that brought tears to my eyes

I drove Zoey to a park the other day, she does not like the car when Maddie is not with her and she made cries that sounded like a cat. A Siamese cat It was pitiful and cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How fortunate for little Tango that she found herself in such a caring and loving home after her heartbreaking early years. What a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Patience truly is a virtue. Good for you. And good for her.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww, that brought tears to my eyes, too.
Such a wonderful moment!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That story made my heart sing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so touching. What a gift it is for all these formerly abused dogs to finally experience that humans are not to be feared. They are not all cruel,and they finally understand they can be loved, exactly as they are. Wish I could give her a hug but I guess you'll have to do it for me.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Omgosh that story was so sweet. It's so great that she landed in a wonderful home with you :hug:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

It was seriously the cutest thing I think I've ever heard! She surprises me often. Just when I think she's hit a plateau and has "developed" as much as she's capable, something like this happens.

Six years...and today a "normal" dog noise. I'm so glad all of you understand! It's so nice to come on here and share with people who "get" it. DH is very sweet, but he doesn't really understand. He likes that she makes me happy...but that's about as far as his understanding goes.

Thank you all for your kind words. Geri, I gave Tango a hug for you. She licked you on the nose.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Thanks for sharing that! After having her for three years, Abby has just started making little whining noises when she wants something! Never barked at anything but the doorbell either until just the last few months so progress has been slow but so exciting when it happens!
> 
> Congratulations! And thanks for being so lovingly patient with Tango! They sure are worth it, aren't they?


More than I ever imagined!

I've read some of your stories about Abby. Sounds like the two of you have quite the time together! I know that you won't, but don't give up hope. I never would have thought that after 6 years, Tango would still be discovering things that other dogs have always known!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> It was seriously the cutest thing I think I've ever heard! She surprises me often. Just when I think she's hit a plateau and has "developed" as much as she's capable, something like this happens.
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks. How sweet!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Such a sweet story! She really trusts you and that's the sweetest part!! 
Way to go mom!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a sweet story. You both are lucky to have each other!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

It is never a silly thing when a animal is so loved that they are comfortable enough to communicate............... Anything an otherwise (previously) under privileged baby is enjoying the simple pleasures of being loved is heartwarming. - great story!


----------

